# NE Member Roll call!



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

Give us your location and your car info...

Bergen county, NJ
No GTO yet, but soon :cheers


----------



## cdb (Aug 3, 2004)

Norwalk, CT 04 pulse red M6


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

Bergen County, NJ, just got mine Wednesday - Black, Black M6


----------



## wildcatwmn (Jan 4, 2005)

Brewster NY, '00 GP GT, BF just bought '04 M6 arty: GTO


----------



## SoloBiker (Dec 30, 2004)

*Pulse Red M6 & what a deal!*

Tarrytown, NY. Could not escape the lure of the deal arty: on a Pulse Red, M6 w/ 7 miles showing. Anyone seen a better deal? 

$29,000.00 = Top Line
895.00 = 60/60 GM Major Guard Extended Warranty w/ zero deductible
5,500.00 = Financing Rebate (60 months at 2.9%)
2,500.00 = GM Gold Card Earnings
501.71 = ***GM Gold Card Top Off Earnings
3,000.00 = GM Gold Card Bonus Earnings
1,500.00 = ****GM Gold Loyalty Certificate (I'm interested in feedback)
500.00 = Military Discount
*15,498.29 = Net Car Price*
2,242.13 = 7.5% Sales Tax on Top Line and Extended Warranty
12.50 = NYS Waste Tire Fee
10.00 = Inspection Fee
135.00 = License and Title
45.00 = Dealer Fee for Document Processing
$18,837.92 (What a deal!!)

*** GM did the Top Off in September 2004. Later purchases added $1.71.

**** GM Loyalty Certificate was due to multiple warranty issues with 2000 Chevy S-10. Note that I had a written commitment from the GM Area Service Manager to increase the amount of the GM Loyalty Certificate to $2,500, but the General Motors Customer Assistance Center Supervisor would not honor it. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## radandy (Dec 26, 2004)

'Andy'
'04 Yellowjacket M6 2 1/2 weeks old w/ 600 miles...
first mod was a heavy right foot...


----------



## Rex Ruby (Dec 12, 2004)

Philly suburbs here

'04 BB GTO

and....

'93 Corvette coupe
'94 ZR1


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Roll Call*

Maryland Suburbs Of Wash, Dc

(2) '67 Gto's


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

North of Beantown. Go Pats. 04 Torrid Red M6. 

-Frank


----------



## Silver04 (Sep 24, 2004)

04 Silver M6
Sussex County, New Jersey. Go...uh......um.....traffic! Go traffic!


----------



## DuramaxGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

Owego, NY (~15 miles west of Binghamton) 



Bought mine during GMs Red Tag Sale for 24k. Picked up/signed paperwork on 12/22/04 Yellow/Black M6 had 300 some odd miles on it when I drove it off the lot over 1200 now, but it's in the garage because of the snow we're getting today. I can't wait for spring.... Must go faster...must go faster...

And my black beauty...

2003 Sierra 2500HD Duramax/Allison SLT with 435hp and more to come, plus all sorts of goodies and RICE Cooking potential


----------



## Aahleks (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi guys, I'm in Morris County


----------



## SpunkyRacer (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm from the little speck on the map called Delaware. And I will have my Barbados Blue M6 back in a week or two.


----------



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

wildcatwmn said:


> Brewster NY, '00 GP GT, BF just bought '04 M6 arty: GTO


I lived in Brewster for 3 years! :seeya:


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Amherst, NY (suburb of Buffalo). Got my Phantom Black/Red A4 at the end of October. 1700 miles on her now.


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

DaddySS said:


> Bergen County, NJ, just got mine Wednesday - Black, Black M6


Where in bergen?


----------



## GaryBro (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm in Albany, NY. Hey, DuramaxGTO, I lived in Endicott for 18 years and still have family there - and I have a 2001 Duramax Silverado 3500 but with no mods to the engine. We should hook up when I get back there.


----------



## PHiL2 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ballston Lake,NY (near albany)

_*
1995 Toyota Celica ~ Red/Tan-(Winter Wh0re)

2004 LS1 GTO ~ Black/Red-(Hibernating) 
-Patriot Performance Stage II LS6 Heads
-Thunder Racing 224/224 112lsa cam
-AP Chin & Rear Spoilers
-SLP underdrive Pulley
-Stainless Works LongTube Headers
-M.T.I. 75mm Billet Throttlebody 
-19" TSW thruxton's w/toyos
-Autocross Grills
-Speed Inc. CAI
-6000k HID's

2003 Eclipse Spyder GTS ~ Red/Tan-(Wife's Car)
2001 HarleyDavidson 230 FAT TIRE Custom*_


----------



## jetzwing (Jan 10, 2005)

M6 Yellow Jacket 04 GTO Harrisburg, PA :cool :cool


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

Hudson County, NJ.

Silver M6 in the body shop. They have the technology. . .they can rebuild her.


----------



## rollins215 (Sep 19, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA

More specifically, Springdale, but Pittsburgh gives a better idea, I'm about 15 minutes outside the city.


----------



## quadman (Nov 29, 2004)

Pittsburgh, PA (North Hills)


----------



## mdgto04 (Jan 3, 2005)

One of few MDer's. Towson, MD Impulse Blue A4. No mods yet, but birthday is coming soon!!


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

Desoto,Texas. 04 cosmic purple.


----------



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

West Springfield MA and work in East Hartford CT.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 9, 2004)

Baltimore, MD

Used to have a '67 & '68. Both HT and 4 speeds. Now I have some other GM stuff.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Lynn,Ma. about 10 miles north of Boston and about less than a mile from the ocean. Getting an 05 in a couple of months.


----------



## black04inPA (Dec 4, 2004)

Harrisburg, PA

04 Black/Black M6 :cool 

2500 miles


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Gloucester, MA... I HATE SNOW..!!!

Torrid Red, M6

purchased 11/04 - 4700 miles so far.

Been doing surprisingly well in snow... given the Explorer is in the shop getting a new tranny... it's been a week and I don't know how much longer I can take drive the GTO though... Worried about the other drivers.! :willy:


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

clinton nj stock 6 sp, silver w/ red interior, loudmouth, its got over a foot of snow on it now!!! drove it in the snow and found it wasnt as bad as i though it would be, just had to, short shift it and stay out of the gas!! :cheers


----------



## win98nogood (Jan 1, 2005)

Burlington ,NJ 04 Yellow Jacket M6


----------



## mcturbo2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Abinton PA 04 Torrid Red M6


----------



## DaPurpleBillyGoat (Feb 4, 2005)

Pittaburgh, PA 2004 Cosmos Purple M6


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

pittsburgh, PA 2004 barbados blue m6


----------



## prozacpusher (Feb 6, 2005)

Bergen, NJ..a few more days and its mine :cheers


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

long island, 2004 m6 impulse blue


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Parkersburg, Wv 2004 Torrid Red Auto.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Virginia Beach, VA 2004 M6 Impulse Blue (Custom Tune).


----------



## goatpower (Jan 8, 2005)

*goatpower*

Wantagh, Long Island Black on Black 2005 gto


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Suffolk, Long Island, NY

Black/Red M6


----------



## Trex (Feb 16, 2005)

Boyertown, Pa
04 Torrid Red M6


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

Hudson, MA 04 Black, pair of Blaupunkts in back


----------



## DaveGesp (Oct 8, 2004)

Mt. Holly, NJ Bk/Bk 6M :cheers


----------



## mcturbo2 (Dec 17, 2004)

Roslyn, PA

T-Red M6 2004 GTO


----------



## GasGas (Mar 5, 2005)

200*5* 6sp 400hp/400lb/ft 6.0L with room for improvement. GM performance is back, thank you Holden! QuickSilver, Red interior. First 2005 through dealer in sleepy Tannersville NY. $31,400. 
I cannot believe how fast this thing is: 9lb/hp  good thing for traction control or it would be wrecked with 150 miles on it.
Living safely in garage in another sleepy Albany area town until the salt and grit are off the roads...
As co-founder of the local 94-96 Impala SS group, I hope a similarly Inet-fueled modern-GTO group will evolve in Albany.
We have Lebanon Valley Dragway after all!
See you at the strip on opening day.

Alex
(2) 95 Impala SS black
05 Goat
2001 GasGas EC300 enduro racer
2005 EC450 on order
2 great kids, 1 wonderful understanding wife
Life is beautiful.


----------



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

Monroeville, PA Sissy Yellow, um, er, Chicken Yellow


----------



## Badfoot (Mar 24, 2005)

District Heights, Maryland, Black/ Red M6.


----------



## bioinformaticus (Aug 6, 2004)

<---Salem, NH

A daily driver, rain, sleet, or snow... well until recently, when I broke my leg... now she sits in my garage waiting, waiting for me.

Cheers, George


----------



## sith31 (Mar 25, 2005)

Braintree, MA
'04 Phantom Black Metallic / Black Interior
Performance Appearance Package


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

*Here in MD*

Baltimore Area (Ellicott City), MD
05 Torrid Red

Already pulled over for tint being too dark
removed "Pontiac" and "6.0" badges from trunk
re-badged with 1970 "The Judge" decals on fenders and trunk
Mods to come real soon... I have to ease into the mods as to not alert wife of purchases...


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

ocean county nj


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Oops, just realized I forgot to put my name in last time....

Andy

Suffolk County, Long Island, NY
2004 M6 Black/Red


----------



## JUSGTO (Feb 22, 2005)

Mount Vernon ny 10550 midnight blue gto arty: arty: arty:


----------



## Doug05CGM6 (Mar 28, 2005)

Wusta, MA

or Worcester for those of us without the accent

'05 Cyclone Grey Metalic
Still Stock


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*airville pa*

I am in airville PA

1967 gto hardtop
1967 gto convertible
1968 gto convertible 4 speed
1968 gto convertible auto on column


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*GTO_NY_Andrew*

Nanuet, NY
6M, Impulse Blue, SAP, K&N Drop In, SLP 421 Bobcat on order


----------



## spylab (May 14, 2005)

I pick mine up on Monday, 23 May.

Mike Salkewicz
Hopatcong, New Jersey

2005 Torrid Red // 6-Speed // Black Interior


----------



## JS1965 (Jul 1, 2005)

Got my 2004 Torrid Red A4 w/Sap grilles,Hood and Spoiler
April 16th,2005 

JS
Philly,Pa.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Vic, 
Lancaster, PA

2005 Quicksilver, Sport Appearance Package

Ordered : Jan 16, 2005
Purchased : May 28, 2005

Only one like it in the area.


----------



## Big Red (May 20, 2005)

Los Angeles CA. Torrid red 05 M6 with 1800 miles. Man this car is fast.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Vic,
> Lancaster, PA
> 
> 2005 Quicksilver, Sport Appearance Package
> ...


OOPS...... Ordered on Jan. 17th :willy:


----------



## goatee (May 1, 2005)

Howdeee... Pittsburgh Pa. (North Hills)

'05 MBM A4


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Flemington New Jersey 2005 Cyclone Gray 6 speed so my wife can't drive it.. :cheers


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

2005 6-spd. Yellow Jacket. Picked it up two saturdays ago and logged on 650 miles in only two weekends. Awesome machine. Way better than the Mustang GT I test drove and sounds badder. :cheers


----------



## krausescion (Apr 21, 2005)

Dan,
Impulse blue coming real soon in Forks Township (Easton) PA

Who was in the black goat I saw yesterday on 13th street? Nice burnout!!


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

Flemington NJ :cheers


----------



## Goat Herder (Jul 5, 2005)

*Calling all Five Boroughs!!!!!*

Hello all. Is there any GTO owners in the NYC area who might want to get together for a cruise. I live in Astoria Queens and I see an '04 Goat black. Wondering if there are any others in the vicinity.


----------



## drowssap (Jun 18, 2005)

New Bedford. '05 Torrid red M6


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Kevin, 2005 Torrid Red/Red INT. 6 Spd got her last tuesday, this tiger will not be cought by the tail.  Close to Beckley WV


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Redline said:


> Give us your location and your car info...
> 
> Bergen county, NJ
> No GTO yet, but soon :cheers


05 torrid red gto w/tint phenix city, alabama :cheers


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Parkersburg WV, a torrid red 04 auto that I picked up in late Jan 05. It is my daily driver that I drive to work 14 days a month. arty:


----------



## my first gto (May 23, 2005)

2005 Cyclone Gray 6speed I live In Flemington NJ arty:


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Phantom Black rolling (soon) in West Chester, PA!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05' / Silver / Black / M6 ........ Lancaster, PA


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm new to this site, but not to Pontiac or GTO's. Some of my Goats mods are in my signature. I reside in Connecticut and was the first owned 04 GTO in Middlesex County. Ordered it Sept. 03, build date Dec. 03, dealer received it the last week in Feburary 04, I took delivery March. 04, been happy ever since....

ROK


----------



## nsofokles (Aug 4, 2005)

ROK is modest, he runs high 12's..watch for him on the street

Nick/Newburgh, NY/ Torrid Red 04 

Mods:
Shaner S3 TB
K&N Intake
BMR STB
NGK TR55's
Taylor Pro 10.5 Wires
RWTD Custom Tune
AutoInterceptor Dual Gauges
AP Gauge Pod
15% tint all around

and more stuff I am forgetting, search NY on car domain and take a look


----------



## Black Betty (Jun 9, 2005)

Lebanon Twp. N.J. 2005 Black/Red 3,800 Miles Bought it in March 2005.

First One Dealer got.Modified with Air Box and Ram Air Hood .


----------



## Purple People Eater (Aug 3, 2005)

WestSpringfield MA '04 :cheers


----------



## Devil (Mar 27, 2005)

Valley Stream, N.Y,
MBM A4, with a CAI and 35% Tint


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

worcester mass 05 YellowJacket A4 Lingenfelter CAI and 160 thermo, Beltronics 995 detector and accelorometer. :seeya: :willy:


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

from norfolk, ma
2004 m6 yellow jacket
car is in CO having turbo, and heads installed
b&m shifter
true blue motorsports taillights


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Here in NJ


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi there,

Just heard about this forum over at LS1GTO.com. Nice to see some familiar names, Devil, ROK, BlueGTO04 (you need to re-name here, too) and others. :seeya: 

You NE guys who don't know about the other forum, we have some kick-A** meetings. :cheers Last one had 31 GTOs, a vette, several pick-ups, and a red mustang (inside joke  )


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

WEDJ, Welcome to the forum. Maybe next time we have a North East meet it will be bigger. I did request my name to get changed to BlueTiger, but it never happened and I never submitted another request.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Black Betty said:


> Lebanon Twp. N.J. 2005 Black/Red 3,800 Miles Bought it in March 2005.
> 
> First One Dealer got.Modified with Air Box and Ram Air Hood .



im in hampton, just outside of clinton...see ya on 31... :cheers


----------



## ROK (Jul 28, 2005)

WEDJ said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just heard about this forum over at LS1GTO.com. Nice to see some familiar names, Devil, ROK, BlueGTO04 (you need to re-name here, too) and others. :seeya:
> 
> You NE guys who don't know about the other forum, we have some kick-A** meetings. :cheers Last one had 31 GTOs, a vette, several pick-ups, and a red mustang (inside joke  )


What's up Nic, it's about time you made it here, lol. I just mainly read the posts here, there is some very good info, some different then on the other group. Plus as you saw, there are some very good friends here too. What did you mean in your post when you said, "you need to re-name here, too"? I drew a blank on that one, oh well, good to see you here.......

~ROK~


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

ROK said:


> What did you mean in your post when you said, "you need to re-name here, too"? I drew a blank on that one, oh well, good to see you here.......
> 
> ~ROK~


Whats Up ROK? What Nic ment was, I should change my name here to BlueTiger also.


----------



## WEDJ (Nov 9, 2005)

bluegto04 said:


> Whats Up ROK? What Nic ment was, I should change my name here to BlueTiger also.


'zactly


----------



## Link1222 (Nov 14, 2005)

05 Black M6
Baltimore


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2005)

manual? crap. lol


----------



## spykesta (Nov 4, 2005)

Marshvegas Ma. checking in with 05 QS/Red M6 1 of 181


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

i seen some of you guys lately..a yellow gto on rt 33 in palmer pa, a black 05 in bloomsbury, and a black one in clinton...nice to see a few goats around:cheers


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Elkridge MD 05 impulse blue. Pet tags. Yep, My pet goat. If you travel I-95 between D.C. and Baltimore you might just see me. Magnaflow catback and K&N CAI.


----------



## Trex (Feb 16, 2005)

04 Torrid Red m6
Boyertown, PA


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Long Island, NY....'05 Quick Silver A4


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Bklyn NY with a 05 Blk/Red A4 w/ 18s. 1 of 68.


----------



## gto4evr (Jan 9, 2006)

Bryn Mawr, PA

04 Torrid Red M6


----------



## phantom6litre (Dec 4, 2005)

North Providence, R.I. PBM M6, 18s(MC2),Spintech catback.More to come


----------



## MyGirl (Mar 4, 2006)

Houston, Texas

Cosmos Purple A4


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

MyGirl said:


> Houston, Texas
> 
> Cosmos Purple A4


didn't know Houstn texas was in the northeast.
:lol:


----------



## CopperD (Apr 22, 2006)

Pittsburgh, Pa

Soon to be first STS turbo charged red 2006 GTO running 15lbs and maybe alittle juice :rofl:


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

gigady goo my thread is still going strong!arty:


----------



## 65 GTO 06 (May 23, 2006)

Holliston, MA - 2006 - Quicksilver - Black - M6 - 18" - SAP 
Pick it up on 06-06-06


----------



## GTO0660M6 (May 24, 2006)

John.......Niagara Falls NY.......Black/Black 06 M6


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

'06 Torrid in Pascoag Rhode Island here!


----------



## lokoo (Jun 18, 2006)

06 GTO quicksilver Elizbeth nj..!!!!!


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Tom....2004 GTO Redhot package A4 till it's sold
Portland,Maine


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*roll call*

Just got a 05 gto auto.Newark,delaware.5400 miles on it 25k.I love this car!!


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

'06 Red/Red - Two weeks old. - Philly Suburbs


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

'04 Torrid Red GTO A4...Boston, MA. How are you MA guys driving this thing in the snow!!!!!! I wouldn't even joke about it. I'd have my rim/fender smashed in two seconds.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 16, 2005)

*Winter Driving*

I live 30 miles west of Boston. I've had my baby for 2 new england winters and survived with no damage. (knock on wood) Drive easy, know your potholes, and I get an under carriage spray at the car wash every week or so.
And I drive in boston only when I have to. Obviously it doesn't go well in snow but the streets are usually plowed and sanded within a few hours. Driving many different vehicles for many years in new england helps too. If you just moved here from Georgia, don't try it.


----------



## vettekidd (Jun 24, 2006)

Waterbury, Ct 05 Black GTO M6


----------



## ridgegoat (Jun 11, 2006)

Just got my 06 this past week. Red on Red. Northern NJ , Bergen County


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

1969 coupe new midnight blue paint, had 400, about to have 463(a 428).
Phoenix, AZ.


----------



## fenderbirdbass (Jun 18, 2006)

*gto*

I got a 05 cyclone gray.a=4,blk int.


----------



## Severn Wes (Aug 9, 2006)

'06 M6 18's Phantom Black with Red Interior Severn MD


----------

